# questions on gear i just bought



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i end out buying some okuma gear from north wood wholsale oulet in pinconning michigan here is al ink to them 
http://www.northwoodsoutlet.com/oscommerce/catalog/index.php?cPath=4_29

any ways i bought the 10 foot okuma classic pro glt 10 foot dipsey rods for 20 bucks each times 2 

and three okuma magda pro 30dx reels do you think the reel are good enogh for fsihing eyes on small dipseys or even planner boards? do they hold enough line on the spool? i may do copper or lead core later on but not at the moment. i know there not penn line counters but for what they are they are lol's think they got enough line? any ways i will be finding out later on this sunmmer if any thing. also what do you think of those okuma rod and reels? i heard people running them was wondering your true thought of them?


----------



## tourney180 (Mar 1, 2012)

they will work fine for pulling dipseys and boards, I did not like the "clicker" and prefer my diawa's, but for the money you can't beat the prices.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks for the input i got them to out fitt my dads sea nymph for st clair and a few lake up north. any ways i wanted to by from local store just to give them bussiness. also brets place on the bay had about the same prices. if any one is intrested i can get you the link if need be. any ways thanks again and happy fishing.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

I run Okumas for the price.. if one takes a dump seen it back for replace ment and if it burns up the next year u got ur $$ out of it,


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

fishing for eyes you say. Yes a 30 size will be plenty fine for that, I dont even buy them that big for walleye, but a 30 you could "crossover" and rig up for the big lake if you wanted to do some of that as well.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

swaprat said:


> and three okuma magda pro 30dx reels do you think the reel are good enogh for fsihing eyes on small dipseys or even planner boards? do they hold enough line on the spool?


 We are talking walleyes here.....not like you are going to have them spooling you or anything. Yes, the reel is just fine for eyes. It has plenty of line capacity....if anything...it is a bit oversized. I agree that the clicker is annoying, but it works and the price is right. I have caught kings and steelies on 20DX reels, so I am sure that your 30DX will hold up to those lazy walleyes just fine.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> fishing for eyes you say. Yes a 30 size will be plenty fine for that, I dont even buy them that big for walleye, but a 30 you could "crossover" and rig up for the big lake if you wanted to do some of that as well.


thanks for the replies guys 

also
exactly river or lake fishing for kings and steel. is the other way i was thinking too running flat fish for kings in the river or even divers in a small lake like pm lake or manistee lake. i don't realy have to rig for the big lake brother has all a carlina classic and all the grear i will ever need heck some of his gear i gave him it was mine when he had his trophy. but he does have that big fiber glass boat that has a very smooth ride on ruff days.those rods should and i am betting will handle a king just wanted your thought on it. thanks for those thoughts.


----------



## basenjib123 (Apr 9, 2012)

I use them all the time and they are very good for the money. The clicker is annoying at first but I really don't notice it any more.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

just got them and i am impressed. for their price not bad.any ways i got to order a few more rod and i should be set for st clair eye's and another lake up north. any ways thanks for all the advice. i also got to pick up planner board rods next lol's. for my 2 extra reels. i got.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

i was there the other day and picked up a Convector 45D and a shimano TDR rod for $80. not a bad deal


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Not a fan of the magdna pro's. I dont know how much theyve changed, but i had some early models and they were terrible. Drags were awful and the gears didnt hold up internally. Good price, but i sure didnt get the performance. Hopefully you have better luck.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

adam bomb said:


> Not a fan of the magdna pro's. I dont know how much theyve changed, but i had some early models and they were terrible. Drags were awful and the gears didnt hold up internally. Good price, but i sure didnt get the performance. Hopefully you have better luck.


ya it not a big fish chasing reel your right there. were just using it for eyes right now unless i get in to river fishing salmon. ya on my brother boat were using diawa's and shimanos and a pen here and there which those are good salmon reels he has. by the way this is a small boat a 17 .5 aluminum deep vee basiclly a jon boat just bigger. big enogh to get out on st clair but not lake michigan on ruffer days. other then that they should work for eyes on st clair and burt/ mullet lakes. when we go up this summer. any thanks for the input.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

swaprat said:


> ya it not a big fish chasing reel your right there. were just using it for eyes right now unless i get in to river fishing salmon. ya on my brother boat were using diawa's and shimanos and a pen here and there which those are good salmon reels he has. by the way this is a small boat a 17 .5 aluminum deep vee basiclly a jon boat just bigger. big enogh to get out on st clair but not lake michigan on ruffer days. other then that they should work for eyes on st clair and burt/ mullet lakes. when we go up this summer. any thanks for the input.


I burned mine up on the bay fishing for walleye. Basically the problems i had with the drags was you had to crank them down tight to make way. And if you wanted to back it off it was too loose before line would come out. There was no smooth transition. The other problem was internally with the gears. Youd let line out, flip the lever forward to engage the reel and it wouldnt engage properly. Itd slip so to speak and make a clunking noise. Or, it would engage properly and when youd reel in it would do this slipping/ clunking randomly. Not long and they were unusable. I had 8 of them and 5 of the 8 did this. I sold the remainder.

Like i said, it was the early model Okuma Magdna Pros 30's, so they may have changed them, IDK. I do fish more than the average guy, so that may have a bearing on their longevity, but id say it was more of the quality they were producing at the time. Lots of guys have them and they work for them. I just didnt have that luck.

Since then ive been very loyal to my Daiwa Sealines for walleye. I also use the Daiwa Sealines for salmon along with Penn GTi and GT series or Shimano Tekotas. All fairly expensive, but theyve had longevity and performed well with minimal problems such as click springs, and drag washers. Outside that no complaints with these.

In the end its neither here nor there. You got the Okumas and i hope you have good luck with yours.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> I burned mine up on the bay fishing for walleye. Basically the problems i had with the drags was you had to crank them down tight to make way. And if you wanted to back it off it was too loose before line would come out. There was no smooth transition.


 Alot of them used to have that problem, but I think that it is pretty much resolved now. Had that problem on a couple of convectors when they first came out, had Tuna Tom work on the drags a little and they worked great. It sucks having a new reel with issues right out of the box, especially drag issues, but that is more understandable on the Okumas than having to take brand new Tekotas in because their standard drag was junk. That was the one that really pissed me off.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

adam bomb said:


> I burned mine up on the bay fishing for walleye. Basically the problems i had with the drags was you had to crank them down tight to make way. And if you wanted to back it off it was too loose before line would come out. There was no smooth transition. The other problem was internally with the gears. Youd let line out, flip the lever forward to engage the reel and it wouldnt engage properly. Itd slip so to speak and make a clunking noise. Or, it would engage properly and when youd reel in it would do this slipping/ clunking randomly. Not long and they were unusable. I had 8 of them and 5 of the 8 did this. I sold the remainder.
> 
> Like i said, it was the early model Okuma Magdna Pros 30's, so they may have changed them, IDK. I do fish more than the average guy, so that may have a bearing on their longevity, but id say it was more of the quality they were producing at the time. Lots of guys have them and they work for them. I just didnt have that luck.
> 
> ...


 Okuma made a drag washer retrofit just for these reels after they found how bad it was.
sealines ,gti's and takota's are the BOMB.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

it is good to hear okuma is on top of it any ways i just picked up two planner board / lead core rods for the last two reels. here is a link to them i picked them up just incase i needed them i will be using planner boards so i had to pick it up if i desided to use lead core then i can. any ways got them from bretts place too. same rods etc... i am wondering if i should get two more and run four planner boards or two dipseys and two planners or some thing simular casue all we can have is 6 rods between the two of us. i was thinking the other two rod i would use reg spinning rods for for crawler harness or casting plugs if need be .don't want to go out on the water with 8 rods when were only allowed 6 . etc... etc... any ways thanks for all the info and replies so far. 

http://www.brettsplaceonthebay.com/okuma-classic-chartreuse-tip-7-rod-cp-lc-702/


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

2 guys, bring 50 rods...just don't have more than 6 in the water at one time


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

swaprat said:


> don't want to go out on the water with 8 rods when were only allowed 6 . etc... etc...


It doesn't matter how many you have in the boat, what matters is how many you are fishing with at 1 time.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

BryPaulD said:


> 2 guys, bring 50 rods...just don't have more than 6 in the water at one time





wartfroggy said:


> It doesn't matter how many you have in the boat, what matters is how many you are fishing with at 1 time.


you guys are correct it is 6 rods in the water and you can have 1000's on the boat lol's. any ways wish you guys luck.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

BryPaulD said:


> 2 guys, bring 50 rods...just don't have more than 6 in the water at one time





wartfroggy said:


> It doesn't matter how many you have in the boat, what matters is how many you are fishing with at 1 time.


i do know your not allowed more then 3 lines in the water per angler and i would assume you could have 1000's on the baot if not fishing them the reason i was trying to limit what to bring is it is a small boat did not want to be stepping on guides or rod tip wile try to grab a rod that has a fish on it. this is why i was only bringing 6 rods.how many do you need lols' 


but tell you the truth the rule is not clear any more i just read the book an how it says could be own or have on the side of the river,in the boat etc . by the term: no more than three line per person includeing tip ups. it is not specfic as it was in past years. according to that statement your only allowed 3 lines in the boat or what ever just casue it is to of a "genrallized of a statement" they should be more spefic on these rules. no ware in that rule staement says in the water at one time. but i would assume it was 3 line in the water at one time is what there getting at from past rules. this is according to the 2012 rule book. any ways hope this does not give ya a migrain thinking about it lol's. any ways wish ya guy the best.


----------

